# Very soft stools ( mushy ) but normal with fibergel



## tonyinhampshire (May 30, 2010)

Firstly, Im surprised that so many people have not had an colonscope to rule out possible causes of IBS symptoms. I,m one who has not had the scope. Im 49, male. I have suffered gastritis and heatburn for many years confirmed by gastroscope.I usually have one bowel movement a day but about 8 Months ago had looser stools, I normally have constipation but that has gone. Mushy stools now. If I take a lanzoprazile tablet ( for acid reduction ), the stools are harder like lumps joined together. If I take a single dose of fibergel the stools are like normal shape but you can tell that the gel has absorbed the excess water as the stools are larger. MY doctor said I should continue to take the gel but I fear it is masking a problem of excess water because thats why stools can be soft.I have recently in the last two months taken diclofenic ( volteran ) anti inflammetry for a slipped lower disc. Im sure this is causing stomach promlems as recently I have suffered several bouts of reflux of acid in one day right into my throat. I have developed excess mucousin throat and have to cough to get the mucous out.Sorry about the graphical nature but seriously im suffering. My weight has gained slightly, blood tests normal, no anemia or blood to see.any comments appreciatedthankstony


----------

